# 94200,94664,94760.



## MsMaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

I was told by my supervisor we need to start to use a modifier 25 with office level when procedure peak flow 94200, pulm aid 94664, pulse ox 94760 are done. Is that right? I look in cpt book, there were no mention of using modifer 25 to E/M level with these procedure. HELP!

Thanks In advance
MsMaddy


----------

